

Tools to Find Domain Names - duck
http://domaingroovy.com/

======
Jasber
Glad to see other people find this useful. If you have any suggestions for
good tools I'm missing please let me know.

~~~
webwright
I have a suggestion:

Have a description of each tool and a "Best of" list. I don't want 50 domain
tools. I want to know the 5 best ones.

~~~
Jasber
Thanks, this is a good suggestion and something I've been thinking about
lately as the number of sites listed has increased.

Do you think a description of each tool is necessary or just the "Best of"
list?

------
barlo
I just found Bust a Name recently and it has quickly become my favorite...

<http://www.bustaname.com/>

(edit: I just noticed you already have that on your list)

------
afshin
I have often gone to <http://www.morewords.com/> to search for dictionary
words that end in a TLD I'm looking at, or contain buzz words I want in a
domain.

------
djhomeless
Nice resource, thanks! You should also add iwantmyname.com, a good resource
with excellent internationalization support...

~~~
Jasber
Thanks for the recommendation. I've added them to the list.

~~~
djhomeless
I used them when I bought a minified url for my site using the Haiti TLD.
Seriously they have good reach ;)

------
aresant
Outstanding resource - most of the projects that I've built over the years
I've found the domain names from JustDropped.com (and in the past
deleteddomains.com) - but there are some excellent tools here

